# Luz de emergencia,  reparacion.



## josexremix65 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ante todo un saludo a todo el equipo de foros de electronica.

Tengo una pequeña lampara de emergencia que le dejo de funcionar a mi tio este fin de semana, el me la trajo.

Lo primero que note es que la batería no funcionaba, revisando mas el circuito, el relee tampoco se activaba cuando debía, resulto ser el transistor Q2 (3904) que estaba dando lio, cuando lo cambie, todo parecía funcionar bien, sin corriente de linea 110, automáticamente encendía la lampara.

Cuando hago la prueba con 110vac, para luego quitarlo y ver su comportamiento, resulta que SIEMPRE esta activo, tanto la lampara como ambas luces, al medir veo, que la corriente de linea 110 esta pasando libremente a través del circuito, lo desconecto y mido los Diodos, aparentemente están bien, todos marcan 0.73V.

No estoy muy claro de que pueda estar sucediendo, anexo fotos de la placa para hacer mas fácil la visualización.

No doy con el problema, si pudieran echar una mano seria muy apreciada y agradecida.

Muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 18, 2015)

Bueno esta difícil, esas placas suelen ser complejas mas que nada (como te paso a ti) cuando se daña algo suele dañarse otra, otra y otra cosa..
Intentare darte una mano:
El transistor que sacaste era NPN y lo cambiaste por uno igual? NPN?
Fijate si la resistencia de su Base esta en buenas condiciones (colores coinciden con lo que mide)

Una pregunta, ese Relé puede ser de 2 tipos, siempre en contacto, y se abre al faltar la luz o puede ser al revés que este abierto y al faltar los 220v se cierra conectando la batería

Fijate si con una fuente exterior de 6VCD o 12VCD podes hacerlo "pegar" o despegar, entonces (siempre con la lampara desconectada de los 220v) la lampara esta encendida si el relé se "acciona" y la lampara se apaga, tendrías que ir rastreando "hacia atrás" por que no llega la "señal" al transistor que debe accionarlo!!! tal vez el transistor que tenia era un Darlington y al cambiarlo por uno común, la señal que llega no es suficiente para excitar el transistor...
CREO si no le erro que una resistencia desde el transformador que se encarga de cargar la batería, es la encargada de mantener el relé "desactivado" y al faltar los 220v el relé se activa, podría ser al revés.

Espero no haberte desorientado aun mas!! 
*Si es una luz con FOTOCELULA:  cerca del foto-diodo hay 2 transistores chiquitos bien cerca uno del otro, resuldalos, si no funciona sácalos y mídelos, si son "iguales" tienen que medir ambos muy parecido! también prueba en enchufar la luz de Emergencia  y puedes acercar el soldador así se calientan y si la luz se apaga son ellos la falla....

También Fijate que al conectarla, llegue el voltaje de carga a batería, así sabrás si no es el "cargador" lo que esta dañado!

Pd: ya vi es sin fotocelular 


Saludos!


----------

